# Auto login as root



## BennyBron (Oct 18, 2017)

Hello,
I'm running FreeBSD 11 with gnome3 on top of x.org. i`m interesting in creating a situation of boot-up straight to chromium running as root user.
one of my very first issues is creating the auto-login condition. how can this be done?

Thank you in advance,
Benny.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2017)

BennyBron said:


> i`m interesting in creating a situation of boot-up straight to chromium running as root user.


Bad, bad, bad idea. Why on earth would you sacrifice your security? What's the purpose?


----------



## Birdy (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## fscorrea (Oct 25, 2017)

Login as root (on system console);
 `# adduser`;
 Answer the questions as you see fit but be sure to add the new user in wheel group when asked which other groups it should be invited to;
 `# pkg install security/sudo`;
 `# visudo`;
 Find and uncomment the `# %wheel ALL=(ALL) ALL` line, save and exit;
 `# reboot now`;
 Login using the user you just created;
 Perform any tasks you need high privileges for using `sudo`;
 Install a Display Manager and configure it to autologin as the user you've just created (look here for more info about this);
 Forget about login as root unless you have a very good reason to do so. Stick to the Principle of Least Privilege and work around your needs with `su` and `sudo`;

P.S.: I only use DM in Ubuntu and have no idea if a thing such as autologin - even as a regular user - exists in the first place. Most likely (some of) it does but you'll have to Google for I can't help you with this.


----------

